# KA26det



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey I found a stroker kit for the Ka that will make it a 2.6 and want to turbo it would it be a good idea to turbo a stroked motor? Thanx


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Hey I found a stroker kit for the Ka that will make it a 2.6 and want to turbo it would it be a good idea to turbo a stroked motor? Thanx


The redline will be reduced, and I don't know what the compression will be. A lot of really powerful KA24DET's are just that, stock bore and stroke. I'd put my money into other things.


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> The redline will be reduced, and I don't know what the compression will be. A lot of really powerful KA24DET's are just that, stock bore and stroke. I'd put my money into other things.



im in the same position as well. i cannot think of what i want. 

ka24det?
sr20det?

COMPARE AND CONTRAST PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEE :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Cool thanx for the reply. What exactly would the stroke increase? Does it increase Hp or more Tq thanx


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah same here dont know if i want to turbo ka or buy a sr dont know what ones cheaper or what one would be a better choice. I would have to rebuild the ka and upgrade everything to turbo it. Or i could get a sr20det already turboed and able to handle alot more horsepower then the ka. Some many choices.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Cool thanx for the reply. What exactly would the stroke increase? Does it increase Hp or more Tq thanx


Both, but it lowers the redline. The KA24 already has a really long stroke for an 89 bore engine.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

240sxs1377 said:


> Yeah same here dont know if i want to turbo ka or buy a sr dont know what ones cheaper or what one would be a better choice. I would have to rebuild the ka and upgrade everything to turbo it. Or i could get a sr20det already turboed and able to handle alot more horsepower then the ka. Some many choices.


This is all I can say... 638 whp/599 ft-lb KAT


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> This is all I can say... 638 whp/599 ft-lb KAT


Yup, you CAN make over 700hp on stock bore and stroke. Why spend any money altering it? Invest your money in a big old turbo kit like that! Ivan runs a .63 A/R turbo, and that is MONSTROUS. Mine is only .50/.70, lol......


----------



## 240SIE (Apr 27, 2005)

ok, but which one cost less to do? a KA-T that makes same amount of power as a SR STOCK or swap a SR? IF i just want 350whp...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

240SIE said:


> ok, but which one cost less to do? a KA-T that makes same amount of power as a SR STOCK or swap a SR? IF i just want 350whp...


search, theyre about the same.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

240SIE said:


> ok, but which one cost less to do? a KA-T that makes same amount of power as a SR STOCK or swap a SR? IF i just want 350whp...


Ok for about $2200 you get a SR front clip... Install will be free if you do it yourself... or bout $1000 to pay some one.... you get 205hp... 180 something WHP... Or you can get a turbo kit for a KA and all the things needed (IE: IC, Plumbing, turbo, Mani, etc) for bout maybe up to (not over) a grand more than the clip. And be @ 350whp... With a rebuild you can Feel the freshness of the engine... Unlike buying a clip


----------



## 240SIE (Apr 27, 2005)

^^ thank you for your suggestion. i really appreciate it
but do i need to change the KA's internal into forged ones if i want to be reliable at 350 whp? i mean do i need NEW cams, valvetrain, pistons, rods... all that? or i can just put the Turbo kit and keep everything else stock?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

This can be obtained with stock internals... I've seen 400+ but I wouldn't suggest it


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah but your going to have to rebuild the Ka if it is over 100,000 miles which mine is. Then your going to have to pay for the turbo kit and buy then you will be over what it would be to buy the sr tranny and ecu from zerolift.com for 1650 plus shipping and it has around 30,000. The Rebuild is going to cost over 1,500 and the kit is going to be 2,000 if you want to get 350 so it would be cheaper just to buy the sr.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

240sxs1377 said:


> Yeah but your going to have to rebuild the Ka if it is over 100,000 miles which mine is. Then your going to have to pay for the turbo kit and buy then you will be over what it would be to buy the sr tranny and ecu from zerolift.com for 1650 plus shipping and it has around 30,000. The Rebuild is going to cost over 1,500 and the kit is going to be 2,000 if you want to get 350 so it would be cheaper just to buy the sr.


do i sense misinformation here? or was i mis informed before?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

240sxs1377 said:


> Yeah but your going to have to rebuild the Ka if it is over 100,000 miles which mine is. Then your going to have to pay for the turbo kit and buy then you will be over what it would be to buy the sr tranny and ecu from zerolift.com for 1650 plus shipping and it has around 30,000. The Rebuild is going to cost over 1,500 and the kit is going to be 2,000 if you want to get 350 so it would be cheaper just to buy the sr.


Lets evaluate:
(this would work better if the "more info" button actually worked at zerolift)
1) "red"top SR- has to have more than 30000mi on it or its been sitting for a very very long time...

2) If it has been sitting around for awhile or I even recommend changing all belts, water pump, hoses, fluids, mounts (if they are bad) and while your at it the clutch +$600(estimated)

3) Wiring harness (doesnt come with one) +$100 (ebay)

4) Intercooler- Doesnt come with it either. +$50(ebay) for a stock SMIC with half the plumbing +$XX for some plumbing or +$200(ebay special) FMIC +$XX for the plumbing...

5) BOV

Its still gonna be over $2000 and what do you get? 170-180 whp on a engine with (i doubt) 30000+ miles on it... 30000 is alot compared to a rebuild... 30000 is mor time for a stupid lil asian dude (I can say that cause Im asian) who can't drive, and messed up alot of stuff you cant see... Think about it like this... the engine was at a engine importer cause A) The person just wanted a new enigine/trashed the engine wanted a new one C) It was time to get a new car cause of the milage... or C) person was a dumbass... Was a ricer... Raced/drifted...trashed the car (maybe the engine) and they salvaged the engine to sell...


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry some other guy recommend that site to me and said that the motors where pretty good so i blieved him. i should believe everything i hear. I would just like to have a turboed motor dont car either ka or sr i just want to know what is going to the most bang for the buck and which one is better out of the two. I would like to turbo my ka but i dont know how well a motor with 112,000 miles is going to last with 7psi of boost. If it can handle it then i would probally turbo my Ka but i dont think that that motor can handle a turbo. I have heard from other people that the sr can handle stock up to 450hp dont flame me if im wrong. And ive heard that the ka can only handle 350 and thats pushing it. I would like to sit at about 350 with out spending to much money.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

With a rebuild and turbo... you know where that engines been, whats been done! You know it wasnt retard driven cause it basicly new... you get 350whp! and the parts you want! Hell you can opt for stronger parts... now... get your SR and do the same thing... Bet that will cost more


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

with the stroker kit is it possible to raise the redline after the fact to where it originally was or even higher than normal? the important part being safely


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Nope. 

I was suprised to see a stroker kit for a KA. I dont see the point of it. the KA already has the second largest displacing 4cyl. engine produced, to my knowledge, in Nissan history. Adding displacement isnt always the best solution. 

Ive been trying to figure out how to destroke the KA to a 2.2L, and rev freely to 9000rpm. I dont think its would work b/c of the way the head was designed. Oh well.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kilty_0 said:


> with the stroker kit is it possible to raise the redline after the fact to where it originally was or even higher than normal? the important part being safely


Stroker kits lower the redline. The KA24DE has a long stroke as is. Crower sells destroke kits (2.2l) that raise the redline. Once again, this is crap because it's way more expensive than the benefits.

Bottom line: the KA can affordably produce 300hp. I'm sitting around that myself with the $2,000 of mods that I put in (12.8 psi on stock internals). The SR20 is easier, although more expensive, and comes with crappier stuff, just as AZR(P)S13 mentioned. My turbo kit came with FMIC, external wastegate, and BOV, unlike the SMIC, plastic I/C piping, bottom mount restrictive crap that comes stock with the SR20. Also, if you do rebuild a KA24 (which you CAN do for under $1500) it can handle absolutely ridiculous ammounts of power due to the iron block. 
When rebuilding a KA for power, you only have to swap the pistons and rods. You can cure the bottom end spin problems with better rod and main bearings, which are $75-$100. Cams do help, but are not generally necessary to make power out of a KA. Ivan's S13 (from Phat KA-T) made 400hp on stock cams. What I'm saying is, a rebuild to make huge power out of the KA can just consist of forged pistons, rods, and bearings, not valves, cams, and valvesprings. This means that a relatively affordable KA build will net you HUGE power capability.
With the proper management, a huge fuel system, and a big ol' turbo, the possiblities for the KA are absolutely endless. The engine responds extremely well to mods, and always carries it's signature torque band throughout the rev range, unlike the peakier JDM aluminum block motors. 
The reality of the comparison is variable, but I think it's apt to state that the SR can cost up to $5,000 just to get a building block installed in your car. That same money will reap you a KA rebuild with forged internals, top mount T4, PK fuel system, management, and the supply of diapers you will need when you push the throttle. 

There is nothing wrong with the SR20, in fact, I absolutely love the JDM motors. It will probably be more expensive to build one up due to the much higher initial costs and the fact that you would want to rebuild either engine with forged internals to make 350hp on a daily basis, but you need to think long and hard about which engine you want in your car. The SR20DET has a more spirited, smooth rev range that focuses on the high end. The KA has a robust lower end, and explodes around 5,000 RPM, dropping off as 7,000 approaches. The SR20DET has a fine tuned exhaust note, while the KA24DET retains its basso boom. For me, there was no question: I'm a KA24DET man all the way, but if high mechanistic revs and the uniqueness of a foreign engine are your thing, go for the swap.

Hope this helps...
~Brian C., KA Fanatic


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Bridrive 55 Thank you for that information that is what i have been waiting to tell me the whole time. Also do you think that a Ka with 112,000 miles and alittle work done to the head could handle 7psi of boost. Thanx again for all that information. I think i might just end up keeping my Ka.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea, hes the man :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Bridrive 55 Thank you for that information that is what i have been waiting to tell me the whole time. Also do you think that a Ka with 112,000 miles and alittle work done to the head could handle 7psi of boost. Thanx again for all that information. I think i might just end up keeping my Ka.


112,000 miles is not that much. If I were you, I'd go ahead and give it the turbo, if you have an engine rebuild on the agenda anyways. If you do spin a bearing, you've just given yourself an excuse to do the rebuild now.
My friend has a 1991 KA24DET with over 120,000 miles on it, and he runs 14 pounds of boost with no problem. I wouldn't go that far, but you should be okay with 7psi on your motor, as long as there are no exigent problems with the engine.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah the only thing wrong with the motor is the cam lash and im getting that fixed some time soon. 7psi is probally all ill run until i rebuild. At 7psi with the boost designs stage 1 kit what kind of numbers do you think i would be putting out. Thanx


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Yeah the only thing wrong with the motor is the cam lash and im getting that fixed some time soon. 7psi is probally all ill run until i rebuild. At 7psi with the boost designs stage 1 kit what kind of numbers do you think i would be putting out. Thanx


It all depends on the fuel system and management. With piggy back management and stock injectors (which will need an upgraded fuel pump and probably a 300ZX TT fuel filter) you can run 7psi and make between 215-230hp. With 370cc injectors you could make up to 250whp on stock MAF sensor, but beyond that you'll want to go 52lb or higher and probably a top mount fuel rail. That's when you'll want the 300ZX MAF sensor. With the MAF sensor and 52lb'ers, you can crank the magical 300hp.
Keep in mind these are complete ballpark figures. Results will vary depending on engine and exact setup.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

So with the stage 2 boost designs i can expect some pretty nice numbers?


----------



## kennmonster (Jun 17, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> The redline will be reduced, and I don't know what the compression will be. A lot of really powerful KA24DET's are just that, stock bore and stroke. I'd put my money into other things.


If so, why would they have a stroker kit for the SR. I think Enjuku has a kit t make the SR20DET a SR22DET. I always thought; more displacement, more power.??


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

kennmonster said:


> If so, why would they have a stroker kit for the SR. I think Enjuku has a kit t make the SR20DET a SR22DET. I always thought; more displacement, more power.??


the stroker kit makes more torque at the low end, but you lose revs. its as simple as that, most drift s13s are running the stroker, just for the torque.


----------



## racersonly2004 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dustin said:


> do i sense misinformation here? or was i mis informed before?


i think your correct the ka can handle 350hp stock with the right tuning. and a put together kit could be around $1000-$2000. some one correct me if im wrong on that. i pieced my kit together for about 1500 t4garret turbo p trim stage 5 wheel with .86 a/r everything else was from ebay and craigslist. still gota get my tune. anybody know the best route for 700+whp?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

HHAHAAHA. All I can say now is I was a huge noob in 05... Now looking at this post all my questions were so opened ended. LOL. Any way went with the SR found a good price on a front clip and went with it. Love the SR but miss the KA torque. If I could go back I would have put a turbo on that KA I always think about how much fun that motor would be. Meh Whats done is done....

And thank you for bringing this 3 year old thread back... 

:newbie:


----------



## racersonly2004 (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah dude thanx i was lookin at the sr and i found everybody was doin it. then i looked at the rb26, rare but way to expensive and way to much work. bothe motors woulda had to be built for the numbers i was going 4 anyways, and i was workin at a turbo shop, so i figured ill do it. i done it and im happy with my choice wouldnt change for nuthing else but now time to try and get new ideas about how to achieve my goal hp.


----------

